# Loews Sapphire Falls Resort - Now Open



## atricks

This was just announced:

http://www.loewshotels.com/Sapphire-Falls-Resort

This is adjacent to the Royal Pacific and across the road from Cabana Bay, it's going to share the Royal Pacfic's water Taxi.

It doesn't seem to have express (at least in the announcement)


----------



## RMulieri

Interesting.


----------



## GrnMtnMan

Am I really first to post this!?!?!?!?!?

http://www.loewshotels.com/Sapphire-Falls-Resort



> Loews Hotels & Resorts Announce New Hotel With Partners At Universal Orlando Resort
> Loews Sapphire Falls Resort To Open Summer 2016
> Loews Hotels
> 
> Loews Hotels & Resorts, a wholly owned-subsidiary of Loews Corporation (NYSE: L) and Universal Orlando Resort, today announced Loews Sapphire Falls Resort at Universal Orlando, opening in the summer of 2016.
> 
> Loews Sapphire Falls Resort, the fifth hotel in partnership with Loews Hotels & Resorts and Universal Orlando, will feature a colorful, Caribbean atmosphere along with 1,000 guestrooms and more than 131,000 square feet of meeting space.
> 
> The addition of Loews Sapphire Falls is part of Loews Hotels' goal to add substantially to its portfolio of hotels over the next few years. In July, the company announced two new acquisitions, Loews Minneapolis Hotel and Loews Chicago O'Hare Hotel. Additionally Loews Chicago Hotel, a 400-room new build hotel, located downtown, will debut in February 2015. The company continues to add properties in gateway cities and resort destinations.
> 
> The new hotel will be located between Cabana Bay Beach Resort, which opened in June 2014, and Loews Royal Pacific Resort. The hotel will surround a lush, tropical lagoon and towering waterfalls. An air-conditioned, covered bridge will connect Loews Sapphire Falls and Loews Royal Pacific. Together, the two resorts will have 272,000 square feet of combined meeting space, along with 2,000 rooms and suites.
> 
> "Our partnership with Universal is integral to our growth as we strategically expand Loews Hotels," said Paul Whetsell, President & CEO, Loews Hotels & Resorts. "Loews Sapphire Falls Resort will complement our four existing hotels as we increase the total number of guestrooms, and continue to strive to offer unique experiences for all guests, whether they are visiting Orlando for leisure or meetings."
> 
> Loews Sapphire Falls will become the destination's fifth on-site resort hotel and its 1,000 rooms, including 77 suites, will bring the number of rooms at Universal Orlando Resort to 5,200.


----------



## pixeegrl

I just saw this on Behind the thrills too~ Wondering of it's going to be a budget hotel or another Deluxe...hmmmm


----------



## damo

Won't be deluxe since it will not include express pass.

Dine at a scenic restaurant complete with breathtaking water views; relax in a river-style pool complete with white sand beach, water slide, and cabana rentals; plus enjoy exclusive theme park benefits including Early Park Admission† to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter™ one hour before the theme parks open.


----------



## atricks

After looking at the concept art again, it looks like they are extending the waterway for the new hotel, that dock is west of the current RPR convention entrance road.


----------



## pixeegrl

damo said:


> Won't be deluxe since it will not include express pass.



Guess I missed that! Read through to fast i'm sure. Can't wait to hear more about it.


----------



## psiprez

When we saw them clearing and grading the area across the street from Cabana Bay this summer, we assumed it was going to be another budget hotel.  Wish it was deluxe, because it looks awesome.


----------



## Seeker615

Looks lovely!

I am a little worried with all these new hotels if it is going to clog up the parks and Citywalk more though.

I love not having to worry about getting a table at a restaurant and being able to walk around the parks without heavy crowds.


----------



## Metro West

I'm going to merge and move this thread to the resorts board. 

We already have a thread going over there. 

I'm going to make the thread a sticky since I'm sure lots of folks are going to be commenting on it.


----------



## lorivegas

We just got back a few weeks ago and we could see it being built from the 'club lounge" , so  when we questioned what they were building there, they said THEY were told it is going to be a DELUXE resort.  , you never know, until it gets closer, i guess.


----------



## damo

lorivegas said:


> We just got back a few weeks ago and we could see it being built from the 'club lounge" , so  when we questioned what they were building there, they said THEY were told it is going to be a DELUXE resort.  , you never know, until it gets closer, i guess.



I think if the hotel was smaller, the express system could handle adding another hotel.  However, at 1000 rooms, that probably is too much to be adding on.  As it stands, they'll have to adjust early admission.  That is pretty easy to do since the new Jurassic Park ride will be opening in 2016 as well.


----------



## GSDRescuer

Would love to stay at the non-deluxe hotels because they look so interesting, BUT not willing to give up Express Pass!!!!


----------



## carmelhp

Since this is connecting to RPR I would expect it to be Deluxe also, and eventually be announced to have EP. This seems to be linked to the announcement of increasing the RPR convention space. It looks like they plan to make this a convention destination.


----------



## damo

carmelhp said:


> Since this is connecting to RPR I would expect it to be Deluxe also, and eventually be announced to have EP. This seems to be linked to the announcement of increasing the RPR convention space. It looks like they plan to make this a convention destination.



Meh, I don't think a walkway for convention goers means that the hotel is deluxe.  It may just be to provide a safe way for them to cross the street.


----------



## peaches00

Wait...isn't EPA quickly losing its "perk" status with the addition of cabana bay...now they're adding 1000 more rooms.  We thought they would adjust it when cb opened (alternating parks), and now they're adding more???


----------



## KorbensMomma

Sorry, off topic, ment to start a new thread.


----------



## damo

peaches00 said:


> Wait...isn't EPA quickly losing its "perk" status with the addition of cabana bay...now they're adding 1000 more rooms.  We thought they would adjust it when cb opened (alternating parks), and now they're adding more???



In 2016.  All they have to do is open more rides during EPA and it is a "perk" again.  It is a very easy solution.


----------



## rnorwo1

We will be staying at RPR next February... Will we be hearing construction noise, possibly? Hope not!


----------



## carmelhp

damo said:


> Meh, I don't think a walkway for convention goers means that the hotel is deluxe.  It may just be to provide a safe way for them to cross the street.



You assume what you like, and I'll assume what I like. If you connect the hotel to a deluxe and provide it with a water taxi in common with a deluxe, my assumption is it is a deluxe. You don't usually let those two worlds intermingle casually in the hotel business as it tends to drive the deluxe clientele away.


----------



## damo

carmelhp said:


> You assume what you like, and I'll assume what I like. If you connect the hotel to a deluxe and provide it with a water taxi in common with a deluxe, my assumption is it is a deluxe. You don't usually let those two worlds intermingle casually in the hotel business as it tends to drive the deluxe clientele away.



I think the covered walkway is from the back of the new hotel across the road to the convention centre, not to the actual Royal Pacific Hotel.


----------



## cruisingkat

carmelhp said:


> You assume what you like, and I'll assume what I like. If you connect the hotel to a deluxe and provide it with a water taxi in common with a deluxe, my assumption is it is a deluxe. You don't usually let those two worlds intermingle casually in the hotel business as it tends to drive the deluxe clientele away.


Description on Universal's website says shuttle bus to parks- no mention of water taxi.


----------



## damo

cruisingkat said:


> Description on Universal's website says shuttle bus to parks- no mention of water taxi.



Loews Sapphire Falls Resort offers water taxi and shuttle bus service to and from the theme parks and Universal CityWalk® making it easy to access all of Universal Orlando® Resort.

http://www.loewshotels.com/Sapphire-Falls-Resort


----------



## cruisingkat

Benefits on Universal's website for Sapphire Falls:
Early Park Admission† to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter™, one hour before the theme park opens (valid theme park admission required) Complimentary shuttle buses and walking paths to both Universal Orlando® theme parks and Universal CityWalk® And More!


----------



## damo

cruisingkat said:


> Benefits on Universal's website for Sapphire Falls:
> Early Park Admission† to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter™, one hour before the theme park opens (valid theme park admission required) Complimentary shuttle buses and walking paths to both Universal Orlando® theme parks and Universal CityWalk® And More!



lol, I see that and right above that description you can see the water taxis in the artwork.  I guess the "and more" can include the water taxis.

If you look at the Loews website linked, it does say water taxis.


----------



## carmelhp

damo said:


> I think the covered walkway is from the back of the new hotel across the road to the convention centre, not to the actual Royal Pacific Hotel.



The most compelling reason to believe it will be a deluxe is that Loews branded it, something that they withheld from CBBR.


----------



## Bluer101

Maybe they are going moderate for this and value for CB.


----------



## jerseygal

Love the EXPRESS PASS! 

Was HOPING that this would be a "deluxe" so that express pass privileges would be included! ONLY EARLY ENTRY it seems!  Looks like it will be VERY NICE though; but not willing to give up the express pass! Every time we went, we were able to stay at either RP or Portofino and the express pass was fab!


----------



## Sparkly

Hmm, where have I seen a Caribbean inspired resort before? 

It looks nice though! They're going to have the same problem as Disney if they keep adding on hotels but not park space however.


----------



## damo

Sparkly said:


> Hmm, where have I seen a Caribbean inspired resort before?
> 
> It looks nice though! They're going to have the same problem as Disney if they keep adding on hotels but not park space however.



Long range plans are rumoured to include a water park and a 3rd gate.  There is still space in each existing park for new rides as well.


----------



## bigskyernurse

we just returned from RPR and we were told the new resort would be a deluxe. You could see the bridge being built when you walked or boated to the park from RPR and it does cross over to the resort. I was actually hoping they were building a bridge that would have quicker access to the parks. 

We are loyal RPR guests but the concept art for the new resort looks beautiful! We might have to stay there!


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

A deluxe, then how would there be no express pass?  A big boo on that, that's disappointing.  One of the main reasons we stay onsite is for the express pass. Looks to be absolutely beautiful tho.   Can you buy an express pass?  Maybe get discount on one for staying?  It's exciting and I'm hopeful of an express pass, the description definitely makes it sound to be a deluxe.


----------



## jerseygal

tinkerdorabelle said:


> A deluxe, then how would there be no express pass?  A big boo on that, that's disappointing.  One of the main reasons we stay onsite is for the express pass. Looks to be absolutely beautiful tho.   Can you buy an express pass?  Maybe get discount on one for staying?  It's exciting and I'm hopeful of an express pass, the description definitely makes it sound to be a deluxe.[/QUOTE
> 
> There was a thread somewhere that they are limiting the express pass to the three hotels. Think it will probably be VERY NICE, but the feature I love about staying on site is express pass!
> 
> That's a good thought...maybe buying an express pass? I think though that buying an express pass for on site hotels is not EXACTLY the same as the one given for the Portofino, RP, and HR! I think if you BUY an express pass that there are SOME LIMITATIONS! Maybe "better than nothing" though?
> 
> Anyone have any details on having an EXPRESS PASS from the 3 onsite hotels versus purchasing one if staying at a non on site hotel?? Curious???
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## damo

bigskyernurse said:


> we just returned from RPR and we were told the new resort would be a deluxe. You could see the bridge being built when you walked or boated to the park from RPR and it does cross over to the resort. I was actually hoping they were building a bridge that would have quicker access to the parks.
> 
> We are loyal RPR guests but the concept art for the new resort looks beautiful! We might have to stay there!



We just returned and were told it would be a moderate without express pass, lol.


----------



## pixeegrl

damo said:


> We just returned and were told it would be a moderate without express pass, lol.



Guess it's a wait and see for the official announcement


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> We just returned and were told it would be a moderate without express pass, lol.



That is the same thing one of the RPR managers told me when I was leaving the hotel back on the 16 th.

A step up from the Cbay value but step below the 3 onsite deluxes.


----------



## Catrinabeach

Portofino told us in Nov that it is to be a 5 star and they are only a 4 so she said it should be amazing lol  I was thinking it would be a moderate too.


----------



## CPanther95

The official website only mentions Early Entry - no Express Pass.

My guess would be a step down from Deluxe, but I can see the case being made by their Marketing department that it makes sense to have a budget (CBBR) and Deluxe hotel that don't have the EP benefits.

If their focus is to just pull some of the off-site vacationers from International Drive - and put them in a location that makes CityWalk the most convenient location for food & entertainment - this would give them a budget-conscious and a deluxe option to appeal to the widest range of vacationers. It may also be a better option for conventions that have no desire to incorporate the amusement parks into their plans.

Personally, I'm glad they aren't increasing the burden on the EP system. If the hotel turns out to be better than the 3 EP Deluxe hotels and I want to stay, I'll just factor in the cost of separately purchased EP's when making the choice.


----------



## DPCummerbund

If you look at the page on hotel amenities on the UO website, the description for CBBR and PF are exactly the same. This leads me to think that CBBR and SF will be in the same general category.

I think SF might cost more if the rooms are larger than CBBR. I think UO is building two resorts with similar amenities & styles right next to each other - one with Unlimited Express Passes, and one without. That way, they can appeal to convention-goers who want UEP and those who don't, without really changing anything else.

If they want to get really creative, they could probably book them into both facilities and offer UEP for the whole group at a discounted rate - discounted RPR rooms w/ no UEP, or add in UEP for a reduced rate for those in SF. This way, EUPs are a perk they can sell rather than something "built in" to the facility itself.


----------



## damo

On the Orlando United thread they are talking about a new survey out right now that lists Cabana Bay as "standard", Sapphire Falls as "select" and the other three as "deluxe".  The standard and select do not have express passes and the only difference between CBBR and SF is that SF has the water taxi.


----------



## CPanther95

damo said:


> On the Orlando United thread they are talking about a new survey out right now that lists Cabana Bay as "standard", Sapphire Falls as "select" and the other three as "deluxe".  The standard and select do not have express passes and the only difference between CBBR and SF is that SF has the water taxi.



That SF water Taxi is going to be slammed with CBBR guests. I wonder if they are going to radically increase the fleet, or start checking room keys to prevent CBBR guests from using the boats.


----------



## damo

CPanther95 said:


> That SF water Taxi is going to be slammed with CBBR guests. I wonder if they are going to radically increase the fleet, or start checking room keys to prevent CBBR guests from using the boats.



I guess it will be trial and error at first.  It might be more of a walk than people want to get from CBBR to the boat.  By the time they walk and then wait for a boat, they could already be there by bus.


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

It does look like it could be a deluxe and it sure looks like it's going to be awesome!  I hope it is and has the FOTL pass or has a low enough price to justify the EP. My husband probably will not stay onsite without it.  Will it be pet friendly?


----------



## macraven

_from what i have read, no ep for the hotel.


but, who knows if there will be a change of plans once it is opened._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _from what i have read, no ep for the hotel.
> 
> 
> but, who knows if there will be a change of plans once it is opened._



Yep we were told it would have no EP and it would be focussing a lot on convention guests too. 

Not exclusively though. And yep anything can change.


----------



## Motherofcats8

From the drawings, Sapphire Falls looks very similar in layout to Royal Pacific and will be connected to the parks by waterway and bus, just like the others.  It will be interesting to see if it ends up being a Deluxe.  When Royal Pacific was 1st built, it was considered more of a moderate resort than Hard Rock or Portofino... so maybe Royal Pacific and Sapphire Falls will both be that step below, and then have Cabana Bay as the value?????  We love Royal Pacific and it is difficult to get a room there, so maybe Sapphire Falls will free up some rooms in Royal Pacific that many conventioneers use now... and the vacationers can stay at RP and convention guests in SF's.  Would work for me!!!


----------



## macraven

_when rpr was built, it was listed as a deluxe.

all i know about sapphire is what loews has on their site.
i have no plans to stay there as express benefits isn't listed for it.

with that new hotel opening in the future, i would assume more conventions will be able to book at the hotels.
there are conventions at pbr, not just at rpr._


----------



## sadossey

Any chance that it will be priced between the deluxes and Cabana bay with maybe an EP option for an extra charge?


----------



## macraven

_once that hotel is open for bookings, a lot of info will be supplied by UO/Loews.

when that happens, we will know the big picture and the amenities._


----------



## schumigirl

http://www.bestoforlando.com/articles/first-look-new-renderings-loews-sapphire-falls-resort/


----------



## damo

schumigirl said:


> http://www.bestoforlando.com/articles/first-look-new-renderings-loews-sapphire-falls-resort/



No mention of unlimited express.  I've read that no future hotels will have the unlimited express perk.


----------



## schumigirl

damo said:


> No mention of unlimited express.  I've read that no future hotels will have the unlimited express perk.



Yep......We were told last year it definitely would NOT have EP 

I'm glad new hotels won't have it, as it really would make an impact on EP queues.


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## Bluer101




----------



## jerseygal

Bluer101 said:


>



Does look VERY NICE! Guess we're too spoiled by the Unlimited Ride Access Express Pass from staying at HR, Portofino, and RP!
TEMPTING though!


----------



## Bluer101

Room layouts so far. There is standard, lagoon, and pool for all rooms.


----------



## Bluer101

jerseygal said:


> Does look VERY NICE! Guess we're too spoiled by the Unlimited Ride Access Express Pass from staying at HR, Portofino, and RP!
> TEMPTING though!



Yep, such a shame. They should sell less express unlimited and add it to this hotel. They might in the future take away RPR with EP, but I hope not.


----------



## Bluer101

BTW:

You can book now for July 2016.


----------



## damo

Hopefully more of the conference people will book at this hotel since they don't need the express pass and that will open up more rooms at the RPR for park-goers.


----------



## sullivnq

Can't wait till summer


----------



## Motherofcats8

Bluer101 said:


>


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

damo said:


> Hopefully more of the conference people will book at this hotel since they don't need the express pass and that will open up more rooms at the RPR for park-goers.



I didn't think of that benefit. So true.. It's near impossible to get a room when RPR used to be my playground! Cabana did not help at all.


----------



## chmurf

I've tried to price a stay for next august, and there seems to be an introductory offer including free breakfast buffet for stays over 4 nights.

but I can't find any information so far (is that one buffet per day, or one buffet per stay ? where, how, when, what ... IYSWIM)

any info ?


----------



## Squirlz

chmurf said:


> I've tried to price a stay for next august, and there seems to be an introductory offer including free breakfast buffet for stays over 4 nights.
> 
> but I can't find any information so far (is that one buffet per day, or one buffet per stay ? where, how, when, what ... IYSWIM)
> 
> any info ?




It is per day.  https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Loews-Sapphire-Falls-Resort.aspx


----------



## pcstang

Couple of quick pics


----------



## BagOLaughs

I've seen that special deal and I've had an email from Universal. I'm sure others have too.


----------



## saskdw

The construction on this place has shifted into warp drive!!

We were at RPR from Dec. 1st-12th. From the boat launch and lagoon beach area at RPR you can see the entire SF property.

I commented to the wife the first day that it sure didn't look like a place that would be ready to open in a few months. 

Twelve days later it looked like they had done 2 months of work in 12 days. The crews worked well after dark. Most nights when I looked over at 10pm-11pm. the site was all lit up and they were working away. Quite impressive how quick it was coming together.


----------



## dsmom

has anyone looked at the floor plans of the rooms and suites?  For the hospitality suite it shows what looks like a balcony or patio.  Anyone know if 
this is true or not?


----------



## Queen2PrincessG

dsmom said:


> has anyone looked at the floor plans of the rooms and suites?  For the hospitality suite it shows what looks like a balcony or patio.  Anyone know if
> this is true or not?


it does look like that, you are right.


----------



## EeyoreFan19

I just booked 4 nights in August here (1st trip ever to US).  I was able to add Universal Express Unlimited for a fee.  I am assuming that this is the express pass that everyone is talking about that you get included with the deluxe hotels?  I found it was cheaper to add this on than to stay at any of the other Loews resorts. It does say that we have use of bus or water taxi.

Edit - I just checked again, and it is cheaper to book a deluxe than to book LSF and add in the express pass.  I think I added tickets twice the last time I was checking prices.  Sorry for the mix up.  Off to change our reservations!


----------



## FaithsWish

We just booked 6 nights in September. The free breakfast won me over. I feel like I am cheating on RPR.


----------



## squirrel

Anyone know what the pools will be like?  Since it's close to Cabana Bay we may wander over and check out the pool areas.


----------



## TraceyL

I can get LSF for about $15 pn more than CBBR.  Will I miss,the free breakfast by hitting the parks for early entry? Teething problems with a new hotel likely ?


----------



## babesboo99

I understand the promotion is for 2 but would it matter if we had 4 in the room ? Also is it just for beakfast or can we go in the afternoon and have lunch then go back to the parks?


----------



## TraceyL

The promo is now $150 food credit


----------



## babesboo99

Thank you . I'm assuming anytime then


----------



## TraceyL

Here's the bumpf...


----------



## cuddles1961

Just booked here for September, can't wait!


----------



## dsmom

Does anyone know if this resort counts as a qualifying stay with Loews?  I know they will not have express but wasn't sure about the other benefits.

In other news, Loews is not sure about patios in the hospitality suites(was told there would be 15 of them),but they did confirm there would be balconies in both presidential suites.


----------



## damo

dsmom said:


> Does anyone know if this resort counts as a qualifying stay with Loews?  I know they will not have express but wasn't sure about the other benefits.
> 
> In other news, Loews is not sure about patios in the hospitality suites(was told there would be 15 of them),but they did confirm there would be balconies in both presidential suites.



I'm pretty sure it will be like Hard Rock and Cabana Bay and not be a Youfirst contributor.  I think it needs to be Loews owned to contribute.


----------



## dsmom

Thanks Damo. Even without the benefits those prices are too hard to pass up.


----------



## Bluer101

damo said:


> I'm pretty sure it will be like Hard Rock and Cabana Bay and not be a Youfirst contributor.  I think it needs to be Loews owned to contribute.



I'm almost positive it counts as its a Loews hotel vs Universal's Cabana Bay and Hardrock. 

Loews Sapphire Falls
Loews Royal Pacific
Loew Portonfino Bay


----------



## damo

Bluer101 said:


> I'm almost positive it counts as its a Loews hotel vs Universal's Cabana Bay and Hardrock.
> 
> Loews Sapphire Falls
> Loews Royal Pacific
> Loew Portonfino Bay



However, if you go on the Loews website, it is not called Loews Sapphire Bay, so it should be interesting to see what happens.
https://www.loewshotels.com/destinations

The Youfirst page does not omit Sapphire Bay from the list though, so you could very well be right.


----------



## tricky1

_I booked a standard room at SF and gave my you first # and the lady said I could have 
either a pool view or lagoon view, I choose lagoon view. She did have to check with her supervisor
though as the hotel is not up and running yet._


----------



## saskdw

Video on the UO site is updated.

https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Loews-Sapphire-Falls-Resort.aspx


----------



## TraceyL

Is that new or just new on the site? Sure it's been on the advertising for a while


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

Is this one pet friendly?


----------



## macraven

It is listed as pet friendly

I googled travel sites and they have it listed as a pet friendly hotel


----------



## sassy2000

I just booked 3 nights with an APH discount for July 14th-17th. This is their opening day. Does anyone know if everything in the resort will be open at this time? I stayed at Cabana Bay during their "pre-opening" when only half of the resort was complete but I knew that ahead of time because Universal advertised it as a special promotion. I haven't seen anything regarding Sapphire Falls so I just want to make sure the pool and food court will be open when we go.


----------



## macraven

_i think it would be great to be in the group of first guests at the hotel.
would expect excellent service and a lot of employee attention for any needs you may have.

and would assume everything in the hotel would be set up for all the guests.

you will have to return here and tell us all about your thoughts on staying there for opening day._


----------



## larissawbb

Does anyone know if there will be microwaves and mini fridges in the King suites?


----------



## macraven

_found this listed on the website for amenities to the rooms:
_

*Guest Room Amenities*

1,000 guest rooms including 83 suites; rooms start at 321 sq. ft.
Flat panel television with HD channels and On Demand® in-room movies (fees apply)
Coffee maker
Mini refrigerator
Iron, ironing board, hairdryer and in-room safe
Two compartment bathroom – tub/shower with toilet, and separate compartment with sink and vanity
1 telephone with dual voice lines, data port and voicemail
Complimentary* wireless internet access in each guest room and most common areas of the hotel or upgrade to Premium Plus^ wireless internet access for optimal entertainment and business needs. )


_don't see microwaves.
the fridge is dorm sized/ mini size_


----------



## pcstang

Pics as of today


----------



## pcstang




----------



## Ruth B

When is it due to open?


----------



## Bluer101

Opening day is July 14th.


----------



## Ruth B

Bluer101 said:


> Opening day is July 14th.



Thank you


----------



## larissawbb

macraven said:


> _found this listed on the website for amenities to the rooms:
> _
> 
> *Guest Room Amenities*
> 
> 1,000 guest rooms including 83 suites; rooms start at 321 sq. ft.
> Flat panel television with HD channels and On Demand® in-room movies (fees apply)
> Coffee maker
> Mini refrigerator
> Iron, ironing board, hairdryer and in-room safe
> Two compartment bathroom – tub/shower with toilet, and separate compartment with sink and vanity
> 1 telephone with dual voice lines, data port and voicemail
> Complimentary* wireless internet access in each guest room and most common areas of the hotel or upgrade to Premium Plus^ wireless internet access for optimal entertainment and business needs. )
> 
> 
> _don't see microwaves.
> the fridge is dorm sized/ mini size_


Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Pics as of today





pcstang said:


>



Thanks PC..........big difference since we left in October!!

I'm looking forward to going to see around this hotel........I think it will be beautiful inside!


----------



## pcstang

I was just looking at the UO app and saw this. Not sure if it's 100% accurate but you can SF and RPR proximity and layout.


----------



## Bluer101

Do you notice in the picture RPR boat dock is not in the same spot but where the vollyball beach is.


----------



## macraven

Guess T1 will be closer to the boats then?


----------



## pcstang

Lol I did notice. I'm going to try and get better pictures before I head out Thursday.


----------



## lynnfitz

We're booked at Sapphire for July 24th, I know it's shortly after it's opening. Anyone have thoughts that all the restaurants will be open? Another thought, I wonder if the entire resort will be done, or do you think construction will still be going on? We're really looking forward to trying a different resort-we booked a Sapphire suite to have some more room, just hoping all the amenities will be available. I've never stayed at a resort so soon after opening!


----------



## Ruth B

lynnfitz said:


> We're booked at Sapphire for July 24th, I know it's shortly after it's opening. Anyone have thoughts that all the restaurants will be open? Another thought, I wonder if the entire resort will be done, or do you think construction will still be going on? We're really looking forward to trying a different resort-we booked a Sapphire suite to have some more room, just hoping all the amenities will be available. I've never stayed at a resort so soon after opening!



Have a great time. I wonder if they will offer the characters breakfast like the other resorts? Would love to hear your view on the hotel. We are staying at RPR and SF in Oct.


----------



## larissawbb

lynnfitz said:


> We're booked at Sapphire for July 24th, I know it's shortly after it's opening. Anyone have thoughts that all the restaurants will be open? Another thought, I wonder if the entire resort will be done, or do you think construction will still be going on? We're really looking forward to trying a different resort-we booked a Sapphire suite to have some more room, just hoping all the amenities will be available. I've never stayed at a resort so soon after opening!


Please take pictures of the sapphire suite if you can. I'm sure everyone would love to see it.


----------



## HLAuburn

Thinking about booking this summer....is the general consensus that SF will NOT have express passes for guests?


----------



## schumigirl

HLAuburn said:


> Thinking about booking this summer....is the general consensus that SF will NOT have express passes for guests?



It won't have EP.

It was announced early on it wouldn't have it.


----------



## macraven

Website also states EE but no ep


----------



## Bluer101

I'm thinking of booking a few nights to see the new resort. Plus would like to know what the Loews You First Platnium upgrade suite is.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> I'm thinking of booking a few nights to see the new resort. Plus would like to know what the Loews You First Platnium upgrade suite is.




_ok, you go first and give us the low down.

the only way i would try SF is to first do most of my stay at rpr, then do the last night at SF.
i'd still get the ep for that day from rpr stay._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _ok, you go first and give us the low down.
> 
> the only way i would try SF is to first do most of my stay at rpr, then do the last night at SF.
> i'd still get the ep for that day from rpr stay._



I might do it a night before switching to RPR or PBH.


----------



## bas71873

Forgive me if this has been answered, but I can't seem to find the information here nor on the map. Will there be a water taxi from SF to CW?


----------



## macraven

_yes, there will be a water taxi for SF to CW_


----------



## lynnfitz

We're staying in one of their Sapphire suite's-can't wait, going July 24th. Giving up the ep, but we're early risers, so I think with some planning we'll get on the rides we want to. Since King Kong won't have the ep, we thought we'd like to try a different hotel, and loving the Caribbean theme! I keep checking you tube for updates, great pics by the way!


----------



## macraven

lynnfitz said:


> We're staying in one of their Sapphire suite's-can't wait, going July 24th. Giving up the ep, but we're early risers, so I think with some planning we'll get on the rides we want to. Since King Kong won't have the ep, we thought we'd like to try a different hotel, and loving the Caribbean theme! I keep checking you tube for updates, great pics by the way!


Only problem going in July is you will face tour groups and crowds 

Use the single rider lines as much as you can

For Kong and hulk, they might take crowds away from other sections of the parks
That can work in your benefit

You would be able to cover a lot at ioa if many are in line for those rides
Go opposite of those line waits

Good luck and have a blast!


----------



## smidgy

does anyone know if the boats to CW are handicap accessible?   or if you are allowed to bring a wheelchair on if you can transfer and collapse the chair?


----------



## macraven

The water taxis for the other 3 hotels are able to take wc, electric scooters, strollers and they don't have to be closed

A ramp will be used for wc entrance and exits off the boat

They are completely handicap compliant


----------



## smidgy

thanks!  I wasn't sure as Ithought they might say you can use the bus.   my husband had major back surgery, so I'll be pushing him around this trip.


----------



## macraven

smidgy said:


> thanks!  I wasn't sure as Ithought they might say you can use the bus.   my husband had major back surgery, so I'll be pushing him around this trip.


I did not know Mr Smidgy had back surgery!
I hope he is healing well and will improve real soon

Doing this vacation will be so relaxing for him and hope you both have a blast!


----------



## tricky1

smidgy said:


> does anyone know if the boats to CW are handicap accessible?   or if you are allowed to bring a wheelchair on if you can transfer and collapse the chair?



The boats are a breeze with a wheelchair/ecv compared to the buses. It can take up to
20 minutes for them to load you.When we stayed at CB we only use the bus twice.Had to wait 
for 3 buses at one point.The drivers seem very put out when they seen a wheelchair or ecv waiting.


----------



## lynnfitz

I would be happy to post a review when we return! We're going to Bay Lake at Disney for 6 nights after Sapphire. I always see people comparing the 2, we just love going to both, both different experiences, and staying on sight can't be beat. We live in NY and do a lot of driving, so being able to walk to a park or restaurant is huge for us! I wish I could find some pics of that sapphire suite! I'm away, I don't have to cook, clean or work, I'm happy


----------



## smidgy

macraven said:


> I did not know Mr Smidgy had back surgery!
> I hope he is healing well and will improve real soon
> 
> Doing this vacation will be so relaxing for him and hope you both have a blast!



thanks  we cancelled our spring trip, he was in too much pain... he's getting stronger.. doing his physical therapy exercises
btw, on the disney side of the dis, He isn't
"mr. smidgy", I'm Mrs. nebo  (he's the star trip report writer..lol)


----------



## macraven

Hello Mrs Nebo


----------



## smidgy

LOL


----------



## Mikelly1221

So...does anyone know what happens if the hotel isn't ready by your check-in date?  We're scheduled to stay almost the first day it's open (worked well with our other travel dates), but I'm a little concerned that it won't be ready in time.  Not a deal-breaker, but I've never stayed in a hotel so close to opening day.  Will Universal move us to Cabana Bay if there's availability?  That would be fine with us.


----------



## TraceyL

Mikelly1221 said:


> So...does anyone know what happens if the hotel isn't ready by your check-in date?  We're scheduled to stay almost the first day it's open (worked well with our other travel dates), but I'm a little concerned that it won't be ready in time.  Not a deal-breaker, but I've never stayed in a hotel so close to opening day.  Will Universal move us to Cabana Bay if there's availability?  That would be fine with us.



Upgrade apparently


----------



## macraven

Mikelly1221 said:


> So...does anyone know what happens if the hotel isn't ready by your check-in date?  We're scheduled to stay almost the first day it's open (worked well with our other travel dates), but I'm a little concerned that it won't be ready in time.  Not a deal-breaker, but I've never stayed in a hotel so close to opening day.  Will Universal move us to Cabana Bay if there's availability?  That would be fine with us.


_i'm sure it would be ready for guests._

_i've looked at the website for jobs that are available now.
a lot more openings for staffing have already been filled and probably more to hire.

if for some reason you have to be moved, UO will  handle that for you._


----------



## Mikelly1221

macraven said:


> _i'm sure it would be ready for guests._
> 
> _i've looked at the website for jobs that are available now.
> a lot more openings for staffing have already been filled and probably more to hire.
> 
> if for some reason you have to be moved, UO will  handle that for you._


Thank you for the info!


----------



## tricky1

Some more info on Sapphire falls. http://blog.universalorlando.com/inside-uor/sapphire-falls-inspiration/


----------



## ssxa

When is Sapphire falls scheduled to open? We have a 2 week trip in July and 3 days are still open (July 22-25).


----------



## macraven

July 14 I believe


----------



## sassy2000

So we are checking in on opening day, July 14th. How can I find out what time I can check in? We will be checking out of Portofino that morning and I am attending a conference at the Double Tree across the street so I was hoping to be able to go to Sapphire falls around 8:00am and check in and then head to my conference.


----------



## macraven

You can check in early but if your room is not available early morning, they can hold your luggage for you


----------



## sassy2000

macraven said:


> You can check in early but if your room is not available early morning, they can hold your luggage for you



I know I can check in early but I just don't know what time this resort will actually open its doors that day for their grand opening.


----------



## macraven

Are you there for the grand opening ?

How exciting!

If I find out the answer to your question, I'll let you know


----------



## smidgy

We will be there 4 nigths starting aug 19 with the dining credit. I am anxious to see the menus, as the dining credit ins only good at that resort, not city walk or the parks


----------



## lynnfitz

We're there on the 25th of July-still anxiously waiting to see "real" pictures of the inside! I still can't find any pics at all of the Sapphire Suite.


----------



## can'tgetenufofwdw

Are they going to charge for parking like they do at Cabana Bay?


----------



## tricky1

Yes $22.00 per day.


----------



## macraven

_of course !

all Loews has that fee.

and so many others have higher fees from what i have paid in my traveling._


----------



## TraceyL

tricky1 said:


> Yes $22.00 per day.


That's a lot more than Cabana Bay


----------



## macraven

_yes but Cbay is a value resort and SF is a moderate so prices reflect it

i went to a meeting last year in chicago downtown.
parked at the hotel where the meeting was held.
for 3 hours of parking i paid $45

so prices in Florida hotels don't faze me.
and it is for a 24 hour period.

you don't pay for hotel parking on the day you check out.
the clock starts ticking at midnight on each stay for parking._


----------



## Bluer101

They started running boats to SF and CW yesterday. The whole day the waterway was very busy with empty testing and regular RPR boats. 

There are new docks and queue at CW too.


----------



## TraceyL

Is there no grand opening planned?


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> They started running boats to SF and CW yesterday. The whole day the waterway was very busy with empty testing and regular RPR boats.
> 
> There are new docks and queue at CW too.


Any evidence of cover being built?


----------



## atricks

This hotel opens today, officially at 4PM.  I drove by there last night and it was a swarm of workers parked everywhere doing final touches.  Talk about a hotel coming in hot.  Anyway, it's looking very nice.  I may try to check it out this weekend.


----------



## TraceyL

Saw some pictures on Facebook -looks good


----------



## lynnfitz

I'm hoping to see some inside pictures today! If anyone see any, please let me know, we head down on the 25th. Still haven't found any pictures of their Sapphire Suite we're booked in.


----------



## atricks

There's a few photos popping on twitter now https://twitter.com/search?f=images&vertical=default&q="Sapphire falls"

Links if you want to monitor for more:


https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q="Sapphire falls"

https://twitter.com/hashtag/loewssapphirefalls?f=tweets&vertical=default&src=hash


----------



## TraceyL

Exciting 

Take a look at these search results: https://twitter.com/hashtag/LoewsSapphireFalls?s=09


----------



## Kitzka

Very exciting. thanks so much for posting.


----------



## HelloMimi

There's a video tour here.

It looks fantastic! Can't wait to check it out for ourselves in January!


----------



## lynnfitz

Thanks for posting! I finally got to see what the suite looks like


----------



## saskdw

Absolutely stunning resort!!

Very tempted to stay there even without the Express Pass.


----------



## cmarsh31

We're doing a split stay with RPR (one night at SF because we changed our plans and I can't get a third night at RPR) - can't wait to see this in person! Looks gorgeous.


----------



## babesboo99

WOW!! Looks amazing. I will have to stay there after this Fall already booked at RPH


----------



## lynnfitz

I know it's only bee open a day, anyone get the $150 food credit if they booked through Cheaptickets? It is printed out on my reservations from Cheaptickets, but I know there was some question if you had to book directly through Universal or not to receive it-


----------



## macraven

_i received that promo email sometime back.
if it is on your ticket, it should be honored.


it looks like a lovely lobby and surroundings.
but, not enough to take me away from rpr._


----------



## Librarian80

lynnfitz said:


> I know it's only bee open a day, anyone get the $150 food credit if they booked through Cheaptickets? It is printed out on my reservations from Cheaptickets, but I know there was some question if you had to book directly through Universal or not to receive it-



I haven't stayed at the resort yet, but my cheaptickets reservation also lists the food credit. If you don't mind my asking, did you pay in full or make a deposit? I only ask because I chose the deposit option and it hasn't come out of my bank account yet. I booked back in May and this made me nervous so I called Universal hotels and they couldn't find my reservation (a couple weeks after I booked with cheaptickets). I then called cheaptickets and spoke to a nice representitive that put me on hold to call the hotel. She told me I am confirmed and will get the food credit. Fast forward a couple weeks later and I call universal resorts to confirm, and they still can't find my reservation.

Now I'm really, really nervous because all the rooms at Sapphire Falls are now full the week we'll in Orlando.

Has anyone had this happen, is this normal with cheaptickets?


----------



## macraven

Don't worry
Third party vendors usually hold onto the reservations until they release them to the hotel

That could be about 5 days out from your arrival

When you book with UO resorts, a person can cancel their reservations 6 days out and get a total refund on their deposit

Penalties start at 5 days out from your checkin date
And at that point the 3 rd party booking site would have turned over your reservation at this point

If CT confirmed you have the UO ressie, don't worry 
You are good to go


----------



## Librarian80

Thanks macraven. 
It was the deposit not being taken out that made me think something was amiss.
It's good to know we don't have to find another room this close to HHN!


----------



## atricks

We went there tonight to look around, very nice decor, the falls out back is beautiful as is the pool area.  But man are there obvious new quirks everywhere (as far as procedures and systems).  The convention area isn't complete yet, Some areas felt unfinished.  The parking garage was wide open (I think the parking system isn't working, so they are currently not charging to self park, at least short term).  We went to the Amatista _Cookhouse_ restaurant, which had really good food, but the service was a total disaster, and we wound up getting the wrong bill twice and eventually comped, and 2-3 tables around us also got comped, and service was slow.  They were unable to use our gift card because the system wasn't fully up yet, but it wound up being a blessing since the meal eventually wound up cmped.

i learned my lesson about doing that so soon after it opened in an obvious rush.  Given time I think it'll be fine though, the restaurant is wide open and really nice, and the patio is right next to the falls.  The lobby is actually on the 4th floor, restaurant is on floor 1, pool area on floor 2.   The boat dock is on floor 1 just outside the restaurant entrance, and the walking path goes beyond it toward royal pacific under the new bridge.


----------



## lynnfitz

Hi, I paid in full.  I know when booking through cheaptickets, things are a little different than directly with the hotel. I thought though they should still be able to see your reservation.  When is your reservation, is it coming up? I know with Disney when I rent points, they can't see my reservation until a week or so out. Maybe one of the other posters would have more knowledge about this with Universal. If it was me, I'd call again, (the Hotel) and explain the situation. Sorry I couldn't be more help! You know what I'll do, I'll call to confirm mine-going on the 25th of the month, and I'll let you know how I make out-


----------



## WebmasterJackie

Thought you all might like to see some video of the new rooms at Sapphire Falls!

Here is the standard Queen room:






A Sapphire Suite:






And a Kids' Suite:


----------



## lynnfitz

Now I remember what I did, when I called Universal, I was able to confirm, and I asked for the Loews confirmation number, which they gave me. You can then go to the Loews website (not Universal), put the confirmation # and your last name in, and it will come up. I have a print out of that too-


----------



## lynnfitz

Thanks for posting the videos, I finally got to see a good video of the sapphire suite, looks amazing!!


----------



## Ruth B

Thanks for posting re restaurant- glad food was good!


----------



## TraceyL

I hope we can use the food credit in the grab and go. Also booked through a 3Rd party (British Airways) and have the credit on my confirmation


----------



## Ruth B

Any news on a character breakfast here( as per other resorts?) can the credit be only used on food and non- alcoholic drinks?


----------



## sassy2000

I'm there now. Just had breakfast at Amatista and it was good. We had the breakfast buffet because we had the $75 dining credit. Cost is $21.99 per adult and $11.99 per kid. 
The dining credit cannot be used for alcohol.
A couple tips: some of the menu items in the resort are not available. No milkshakes in the ice cream shop. No smoothies at Amatista. 
The gym is not open yet (not like I want to use it on vacation) but some people may.
They are still having computer glitches. We are staying July 14th-17th but got someone knocking on our door yesterday around 4:00 saying we were supposed to be he checked out. They figured it out quickly and were very nice but apparently there are still issues.
The pool is nice, kids like the slide. Beds are comfy. Room is clean.
We caught Gru and minion in the lobby this morning.


----------



## Librarian80

lynnfitz said:


> Now I remember what I did, when I called Universal, I was able to confirm, and I asked for the Loews confirmation number, which they gave me. You can then go to the Loews website (not Universal), put the confirmation # and your last name in, and it will come up. I have a print out of that too-


Thank you! I was able to do that today.


----------



## saskdw

Wow....the reviews, videos, and pics of this place are amazing!! Food and drink reviews are off the charts. The gorgeous pool and lagoon areas. Amazing scenery and views.

I can already sense there are a couple of RPR diehards that are going to have a tough time admitting this is a nicer resort. Express pass would be the only thing having me considering staying somewhere else at this point.

These new resorts are a huge draw for UO. I was impressed with CB for the price range and this is outstanding for the price range. Especially when you do extended stays like we do to get the full SMSM discount.


----------



## Bluer101

Nice resort, but no EP will keep me from only spending a night there.


----------



## lynnfitz

What we liked about it, is the sapphire suite-has 2 bathrooms. We stayed at a suite at RP last year (I think it was the hospitality suite), it had the 2 bathrooms, but it really was too big for us, and the king suite has the 1 bathroom. The sapphire looks like a nice size for 3 people. First time going without EP, we'll see how we do, plan on getting to the parks when they open and head to the rides we want to go on first. We basically know that in the afternoon we won't get on any of the more popular rides. It does look beautiful, we love RP, but this place is looking pretty nice!


----------



## macraven

I watched some videos online
I'm sure it will draw a following

I'm satisfied staying with the deluxe hotels, especially rpr (then hrh)

Everything I want and need is with rpr 
Call me a creature of habit... Lol


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

Bluer101 said:


> Nice resort, but no EP will keep me from only spending a night there.



I was thinking that, too.  If we buy APs this year, I might do an extended trip (5 or 6 nights) with a split stay.  We could do RPR and do the rides for which we need the Express pass, then do the early entry and attractions that don't need express pass when we are at SF.  I also thought that if we are there for 5 or 6 nights, we may not need the Express Pass- especially since I will have a four year old who cannot ride some of the bigger rides anyway.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

Anyone done the walk from SF to the parks?  How is it?

We loved the beautiful walk from RPR and it did not seem very long, but I am not sure I want to walk much farther than that, especially after a long day at the parks.


----------



## macraven

AtlantaDisneyDreamer, use the child swap for rides the little cant do

You all can stay together and when you swap out, your other kids / relatives can do a double ride then


----------



## smidgy

Anyone have a link to the restaurants' menus?


----------



## smidgy

found this!http://stayinguniversal.com/menus/


----------



## RAPstar

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> Anyone done the walk from SF to the parks?  How is it?
> 
> We loved the beautiful walk from RPR and it did not seem very long, but I am not sure I want to walk much farther than that, especially after a long day at the parks.



The two hotels are right next to each other, so it will be a little longer than the walk from RPR.


----------



## saskdw

Bluer101 said:


> Nice resort, but no EP will keep me from only spending a night there.



It is tough to give that up after you become accustomed to it.


----------



## saskdw

macraven said:


> I watched some videos online
> I'm sure it will draw a following
> 
> I'm satisfied staying with the deluxe hotels, especially rpr (then hrh)
> 
> Everything I want and need is with rpr
> Call me a creature of habit... Lol



RPR is a great resort, I love it there, and it certainly can tend to all your needs.

I just think that when looking at the two resorts in an unbiased fashion you could make the argument that SF has a nicer pool and lagoon area. The room and lounge/restaurant views are nicer. In the rooms themselves from the pics I've seen it looks like the reno rooms at RPR have a more upscale look to the bathroom. The rest of the room is the same, for the standard rooms anyway.


----------



## kbelle8995

My only complaint about Sapphire Falls is there is no Lazy River.    Can't wait to stay there In September.


----------



## smidgy

too bad sapphire doesn't have a hot tub.  there isnt one at RPR either.  come to think of it I don't think there's on at any UNI. resort?  maybe portofino.


----------



## saskdw

smidgy said:


> too bad sapphire doesn't have a hot tub.  there isnt one at RPR either.  come to think of it I don't think there's on at any UNI. resort?  maybe portofino.


 
RPR has a hot tub.


----------



## atricks

smidgy said:


> too bad sapphire doesn't have a hot tub.  there isnt one at RPR either.  come to think of it I don't think there's on at any UNI. resort?  maybe portofino.



Huh?  Hard rock, Portfolio and Royal pacific all have two hot tubs each.  The ones at Royal pacific are next to the Bula bar and the cabanas near Tchop Tchop.  Cabana bay has one on the west side of the main pool.


----------



## smidgy

why can't I picture it? we've stayed there numerous times. hhmm    I guess sapphire doesn't.  seems odd,since they have a slide and RPR doesn't


----------



## smidgy

neither nebo or I remember it.  we must be idiots for missing it every time.  Behind the bar I guess.   sheesh  silly us.


----------



## saskdw

smidgy said:


> neither nebo or I remember it.  we must be idiots for missing it every time.  Behind the bar I guess.   sheesh  silly us.



It is kind of tucked away. You could easily miss it if you weren't looking for it.


----------



## RAPstar

The hot tub at CBay is close-ish to the bar, IIRC. But I could be wrong, haven't been there since Fall 2014


----------



## smidgy

there was one at Cbay?!   aargh!   lol we stayed inthe rowers and didn't spend any time by the pool with the slide, only the pool with the lazy river.

although I do remember the tub at PB and HR now.     

so is there one at sapphire? (so we don't miss it    )


----------



## kbelle8995

There are two hot tubs at Cabana Bay. One near the Hideaway bar and one near Atomic Tonic.   I'm pretty sure that I saw one in the pictures of the Sapphire Falls pool area.


----------



## damo

smidgy said:


> there was one at Cbay?!   aargh!   lol we stayed inthe rowers and didn't spend any time by the pool with the slide, only the pool with the lazy river.
> 
> although I do remember the tub at PB and HR now.
> 
> so is there one at sapphire? (so we don't miss it    )



Sapphire Falls has a hot tub too ....  https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/loews-sapphire-falls-resort/Recreation.aspx


You can see it at 3:52 on this youtube video


----------



## Brownie54

smidgy said:


> too bad sapphire doesn't have a hot tub.  there isnt one at RPR either.  come to think of it I don't think there's on at any UNI. resort?  maybe portofino.



Hot tubs at all Universal resorts.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Can anyone provide more information on breakfast options?  The menu listings mostly only list lunch and dinner.  The only breakfast information I see on any of the menus is a very short list of pastries and coffee.  Someone mentioned a full buffet.

Is there anything like the grab and go area of the Orchid Lounge?  I'm looking for items beyond pastries, like: oatmeal,  yogurt, and fresh fruit.

Any options other than a full buffet?  Pictures would be awesome!


----------



## damo

The only breakfast menu I've seen so far is from Amatista  from UO Fan Guide on twitter:


----------



## smidgy

thanks you so much for the hot tub info!!!


----------



## sassy2000

So did anyone here know that Sapphire falls is not a qualifying stay for YouFirst points? I did not. We stayed 5 nights at Portofino and then 3 nights at Sapphire Falls and only Portofino gave me credit.


----------



## macraven

Yes it was on the website


----------



## damo

sassy2000 said:


> So did anyone here know that Sapphire falls is not a qualifying stay for YouFirst points? I did not. We stayed 5 nights at Portofino and then 3 nights at Sapphire Falls and only Portofino gave me credit.



I knew that Hard Rock and Cabana Bay didn't but wasn't sure about Sapphire Falls.  What kind of rate did you get?  Is there a chance that it was your rate that wasn't eligible for credit?  Did you book through Universal/Loews?


----------



## macraven

I just looked at the site again and SF is now not on the disclaimer
Only listing Cbay and hrh 

Another of the unknowns if SF is being changed status for YouFirst program

When I call I will ask about that


----------



## sassy2000

I booked the aph rate, which is also what I booked with portofino


----------



## pcstang

It does qualify unless they changed the policy the last couple of days.


----------



## damo

sassy2000 said:


> I booked the aph rate, which is also what I booked with portofino



You should give them a call for an explanation.  APH rate is a qualifying rate.


----------



## tricky1

Did they change ? I received credit for my CB stay last year
*Cabana Bay Beach Resort*
Orlando, FL

View Website
Phone : 407-503-4000
Arrival : Sep 23, 2015 Departure: Sep 28, 2015
Total Nights: 5
Adults: 2 Children: 0
Qualifying Stay: Yes


----------



## damo

tricky1 said:


> Did they change ? I received credit for my CB stay last year
> *Cabana Bay Beach Resort*
> Orlando, FL
> 
> View Website
> Phone : 407-503-4000
> Arrival : Sep 23, 2015 Departure: Sep 28, 2015
> Total Nights: 5
> Adults: 2 Children: 0
> Qualifying Stay: Yes



People have reported qualifying stays at Hard Rock as well.  It seems that you just can't use the status at those resorts.


----------



## pcstang

Their website, as far as status is concerned, is terrible. I looked the other day and finally was shown as platinum. I called the hotels and youfirst. Everyone I talked told me RPR, PBR and SF are the only ones that qualify. CB is a universal hotel but managed by Loews. HRH is also still managed by loews. This is all according to 3 people I talked to. Each one told me the same thing. Just reporting what I was told so no flaming!


----------



## pcstang

damo said:


> People have reported qualifying stays at Hard Rock as well.  It seems that you just can't use the status at those resorts.


That makes sense. You get credit but no status upgrade.


----------



## pcstang

So, I just called youfirst again. CB and HRH do not get credits. However, I was told sometimes the computer  doesn't know what the code is that's entered as to which property it's for. You may get credit, you may not. Not supposed to get credit but, it may happen.


----------



## GiggleGoddess

Does anyone have a copy of the resort map that you get at check in? I'm hungry for as much info about this resort as possible since we'll be going in September


----------



## smidgy

that would be great!


----------



## sandam1

I'd love to hear any updates on the boat situation. I had heard some rumblings that they weren't very efficient when SF first opened. Have them gotten better? Also, I saw somewhere that they also have buses. Is this true?


----------



## Smuggs

GiggleGoddess said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the resort map that you get at check in? I'm hungry for as much info about this resort as possible since we'll be going in September



I have this http://stayinguniversal.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/SFRPETMAP.jpg


----------



## RAPstar

sandam1 said:


> I'd love to hear any updates on the boat situation. I had heard some rumblings that they weren't very efficient when SF first opened. Have them gotten better? Also, I saw somewhere that they also have buses. Is this true?



All of the onsite hotels have a shuttle service. Though, all the reviews I've read have said good things about the boats. Though I haven't read any recently.


----------



## poohs_hunny

sandam1 said:


> I'd love to hear any updates on the boat situation. I had heard some rumblings that they weren't very efficient when SF first opened. Have them gotten better? Also, I saw somewhere that they also have buses. Is this true?



I stayed here from 7/23-7/25 and had no problem with the boats.  Most times there was either a boat waiting or one arrived within a few minutes.  One night leaving the parks we waited maybe 10-15 minutes because there were a lot of people in line.  We also walked twice - the walk was very manageable but HOT this time of year.  During cooler months I would have walked most times.


----------



## saskdw

sandam1 said:


> I'd love to hear any updates on the boat situation. I had heard some rumblings that they weren't very efficient when SF first opened. Have them gotten better? Also, I saw somewhere that they also have buses. Is this true?



I haven't read a single negative thing about the boats.


----------



## smidgy

Smuggs said:


> I have this http://stayinguniversal.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/SFRPETMAP.jpg


thanks so much for this! does anyone know where the DSA's are?


----------



## Ruth B

Anyone know if SF is offering a Charater meal?


----------



## schumigirl

saskdw said:


> I haven't read a single negative thing about the boats.



Neither have I.......quite the contrary actually, all positives. 



Ruth B said:


> Anyone know if SF is offering a Charater meal?



Haven't seen anything to suggest this.


----------



## GiggleGoddess

Smuggs said:


> I have this http://stayinguniversal.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/SFRPETMAP.jpg


So there isn't one that shows individual room numbers? Or building names/numbers? I read online someone staying in House#2.  This map has no specifics.


----------



## macraven

GiggleGoddess said:


> So there isn't one that shows individual room numbers? Or building names/numbers? I read online someone staying in House#2.  This map has no specifics.


No
You won't see maps that way but the general grounds of the facility which includes room secetions, water taxi, shuttle bus, lobby, pool, etc


----------



## twocat

Just booked a solo trip for 4 nights 10/30-11/3 and got a FL Resident rate of $129.  I didn't see anything for a deal with breakfast or dining credit.  

This is my first fall trip that I am NOT going to Disney in ages.  Haven't been to Universal for about 12 years!


----------



## macraven

twocat said:


> Just booked a solo trip for 4 nights 10/30-11/3 and got a FL Resident rate of $129.  I didn't see anything for a deal with breakfast or dining credit.
> 
> This is my first fall trip that I am NOT going to Disney in ages.  Haven't been to Universal for about 12 years!


I believe you had to book with the code (when it was advertised) to get the food credit

Call UO and ask them if your booking qualifies for it

Don't remember the expiration of that promo as I deleted my email about the special some time back


----------



## twocat

macraven said:


> I believe you had to book with the code (when it was advertised) to get the food credit
> 
> Call UO and ask them if your booking qualifies for it
> 
> Don't remember the expiration of that promo as I deleted my email about the special some time back



I just called the direct number for the hotel and that promotion ended in the middle of June.  Thanks for the advice @macraven!


----------



## mexxican

macraven said:


> I just looked at the site again and SF is now not on the disclaimer
> Only listing Cbay and hrh
> 
> Another of the unknowns if SF is being changed status for YouFirst program
> 
> When I call I will ask about that


So did anyone ever find out if SF qualifies for YouFirst stays and status upgrades? I booked my RPR trip using my Daily Getaways offer but I was considering staying at SF the night before (we fly into Tampa, go to BG, then drive to Orlando and need a hotel for one night)


----------



## tricky1

When I booked back in Feb., a std room I was upgraded to a 
pool/lagoon view. I did let them know I was a gold member.
Now I have a king suite The suite upgrade came from Sapphire Falls.


----------



## macraven

Like tricky said....


In other threads it was mentioned there about the upgrade

I did not return here to post the info as it was posted already in another thread
Figured it was open knowledge at that point


----------



## mexxican

Thanks for the updates, I did a quick search but couldn't find verification on the YouFirst stuff.  I went ahead and booked it for a night so we can swim or do CityWalk before walking over to RPR the next morning and getting our express passes.


----------



## pcstang

mexxican said:


> Thanks for the updates, I did a quick search but couldn't find verification on the YouFirst stuff.  I went ahead and booked it for a night so we can swim or do CityWalk before walking over to RPR the next morning and getting our express passes.


Yes, it counts.


----------



## smidgy

we stayed 4 nights.. aug 19-22.   I mentioned the lowes first card when booking.   unfortunately , they were totally booked so there were no room upgrades available.   after I was having numerous problems with the phone and the wake up calls. at concierge I mentioned the lowes first card again.. she was surprised I wasn't offered any of the amenities and sent me a bottle of wine.. she siad I could have gotten a free room upgrade if the resort wasn't full.


----------



## damo

smidgy said:


> we stayed 4 nights.. aug 19-22.   I mentioned the lowes first card when booking.   unfortunately , they were totally booked so there were no room upgrades available.   after I was having numerous problems with the phone and the wake up calls. at concierge I mentioned the lowes first card again.. she was surprised I wasn't offered any of the amenities and sent me a bottle of wine.. she siad I could have gotten a free room upgrade if the resort wasn't full.



What level are you?  Sounds like gold.  Wonder what amenities she was talking about.  We're platinum and occasionally we'll get a little fruit bowl with an apple, orange and a couple of grapes or something.


----------



## macraven

My guess she is blue or gold with YouFirst 

Probably a gesture that they sent the bottle of wine due to the mix ups that happened 

Hotels can do that 
Send a gift to the guest to smooth over issues that happened during the stay 

Both levels can get free room upgrade after they check in if rooms available 
Would be a booked standard room up to water view room


----------



## mickeyluv'r

We are recently back from Sapphire Falls, and really enjoyed our stay there!

We actually did a bit of a split.  We did two nights at SF, one at RP, and two more at SF.

Our first room was pool view in tower #2.  It was on the same floor as the lobby, and was a short walk down a window filled hallway.  It was close to the lobby and pool.

The second room was falls view in tower #3.  Initially we were assigned the furthest room in tower#2, so we asked to be moved. We were told that as of right now, only tower #2 and #3 are open.  Our tower #3 room was close to the convention wing, and the shuttle boat.

Both views were nice.  We had the full tub in both rooms.  With pool view, we were able to see when a storm closed the pool.  With falls view, we could partially see the top of Hulk, etc.

I imagine that eventually these two towers might eventually be given a designation of 'preferred location', because the additional towers will be further away from the lobby.  We saw what looked like quit a bit of additional convention/business meeting space in the construction area (towards RP).

*The transportation* boats were very frequent.  US is doing a great job keeping them coming.  When the rest of the resort opens, I predict they will become more crowded.  We also walked a few times and it was only a little further than RP, so quite close.  The walk to RP is also very short, so dining at either is an easy option from either hotel.

*The pool* is really pretty, with a very nice, smooth water slide.

Overall, *the staff* was VERY nice.

The *Dutch Trading Company* food was very good. The tomato soup and hot bar options were delicious.  For just $8 the give you a good sized portion of any a la carte hot entrée (full meal was more like $15).  The plantains were also quite good.  the service is very good, but I imagine this also could become more crowded as the resort expands.

We supplemented our breakfast foods with a quick run to nearby *Whole Foods*, which is less than 10minutes away.  WF has a very large selection of hot/cold bar prepared foods and ample dining tables. They have everything from shrimp/sushi to BBQ and soups.

We also tried *nachos at the pool*, and late night snacks at bar.  The nachos were very good, if the bottom layer was rather greasy.  The portion was very generous though, so we just left the bottom layer of chips. The ceviche and arepa were tasty, but they aren't kidding when they say* 'tapas' sized portions*. The service was tad slow, but otherwise we enjoyed it.

The only other issue we encountered is that our first room wasn't cleaned.  We were out of the room almost all day - 8:30am until 9pm, except a little break from 4-5:30pm.  When I mentioned at check out that our room was never cleaned, they told me it was because our room was occupied!  Our second room was serviced at 5:40pm, so very late in the day.  (Our WDW room was serviced before 2pm every day.)


----------



## bigjon1805

Does anybody have a suggestion of what area of the resort to try to stay in?  We have a standard view room booked and have YouFirst Blue status.  Thanks!


----------



## smidgy

not sure of what level we are at, but pretty sure it is the lowest level since we only do universal about every other year.


----------



## smidgy

bigjon, it depends. if you will be doing hardly any pool time and mostly goin to the parks and city walk, ask to be close to the boat.   we knew we would be spending a lot of time by the pool and asked to be enar the pool. eventhough we had a standard room (no pool view) we were across the all from the poll view rooms. we had a view of the dog walking area.  on floor 2.. just a short walk to a pool entrance,with no elevators involved. it was great!
  to get to the lobby (starks tavern, dutch rtading co.(the gran n go) we walked down the hall to the elevator and went up to floor 4.
from there we walked across the lobby to another set of elevators and down to floor 1 for Maatista and the boat dock.


----------



## mellyf

mickeyluv'r said:


> We are recently back from Sapphire Falls, and really enjoyed our stay there!
> 
> We actually did a bit of a split.  We did two nights at SF, one at RP, and two more at SF.
> 
> Our first room was pool view in tower #2.  It was on the same floor as the lobby, and was a short walk down a window filled hallway.  It was close to the lobby and pool.
> 
> The second room was falls view in tower #3.  Initially we were assigned the furthest room in tower#2, so we asked to be moved. We were told that as of right now, only tower #2 and #3 are open.  Our tower #3 room was close to the convention wing, and the shuttle boat.



Hmm...I don't remember if was called Tower 1 or House 1, but we were there the last weekend in August, and both my husband and I and our son/DIL had rooms in section 1. 

Btw, we also really enjoyed our stay there. We loved the pool area, the boat service was great. There was nearly always a boat waiting. I think we waited about 5 min to head back from the parks one day. One afternoon, there was some lightning, so we had to take a bus back; one was just leaving as we walked up, but within a couple of minutes another had pulled up.

My husband I stayed at RPR our first time to Universal, and I think it would always be our first choice. We loved walking to the parks and Express Pass, but we really did enjoy Sapphire Falls a lot.


----------



## squirrel

They are sectioned into houses.  I picked up a resort map from the front desk.  It is printed much smaller than CB and it isn't as detailed, I had to ask where the DSA were as they aren't on the map.


----------



## judfud

squirrel said:


> They are sectioned into houses.  I picked up a resort map from the front desk.  It is printed much smaller than CB and it isn't as detailed, I had to ask where the DSA were as they aren't on the map.



DSA??  what's that?


----------



## macraven

Designated smoking area


----------



## smidgy

squirrel, I just posted where they are in regards to to the pool  and tower 2 and the boat dock and strong water tavern.    I don't know where they are in regards to tower 1 or 3..


----------



## smidgy

ok, guess I posted it on another thread.. have to go back and look


----------



## smidgy

just got home today from disney.. we stayed at SFR before our disney stay. reporting back.

I am happy to say there are quite a few DSAs at this resort. in the pool area there is one near guest house 2 (where we stayed.) it is not too far from the pool bar, around a building with many umbrella tables. on the other side of the pool, near guest houe 1 there is a DSA not far from the cabana where you pick up the towels.

there was also a DSA outside one of the pool entrances from guest house 2. ( I don't know much about the other 2 guest houses.) and a DSA not far from the waterfall viewing area by guesthouse 2.

as you walk to the boat dock, (which is near guest house 3) you will pass a deck outside the Amatista restaurant. there is a table there that is a DSA so you can stop for a smoke on the way to or from the boat dock.. (it's set off, so as not to interfere with guests going and coming to the dock.)

also there is a deck outside of strong water tavern and the entire deck allows smoking. (amatista is on level 1. the tavern is on level 4, same as the lobby)
they told us there was one outside the main entrance, but my husband never used that one.

we gt a great room on level 2 (which in the pool level) not far from the elevator and a straight shot to a few pool entrances. nebo quickly found the one with the dsa. and it wasn't a long complicated walk to.. which would become.. "our" table. lol due to h is low vision. straight shots are important. he could walk thusly."put the garbage can on your left, the towel return on your right turn left and head for the wall" and a couple loungers by the table (the middle table of 3) once "our" table lol was taken! gasp!how dare they?

anyway, we found it very convenient.

the weird thing is from guest house 2, 2nd floor, you have to take the elevator UP to floor 4 (lobby) go across the catwalk TO the lobby cross the lobby and take the elevator near the grab and go back down to floor 1 for the boat. there really was no good way to just go down from floor 2 to floor 1 and get to the boat dock (unless I missed something?)

it's a beautiful resort.

amatista? meh. pretty nice and bright, which nebo loved, but the food was so so.. and not enough choices, we didn't eat at the tavern. we ate twice at the Dhrum club pool bar (actually at a table) and the nachos are amazing!!!! but, be aware, they include 18% "service charge" no matter how many in the party. it does say so on the menu, but I missed that. and the server failed to mention it.. even tho the tip was included, there was still a line marked "tip" on the receipt. I always tip 20% and got back to the room and looked at it. I tipped twice! and I tipped on the tip! I had to go back and talk to a manager to have the extra tip removed.


----------



## smidgy

ok I copied and pasted the report I wrote on the DSA thread I started before my trip.  and then I responded when I got home.


----------



## keishashadow

I enjoyed the video posted by the WM Jackie, but didn't see one for the King Suite...not to be confused with the Saphirre Suite.  Did find some pictures via Google.  Has anybody here stayed in the King Suite?  If so, what did you think?

Yes, I'm familiar with tripadvisor, reviews aren't treating the resort kindly. 



lynnfitz said:


> I would be happy to post a review when we return! We're going to Bay Lake at Disney for 6 nights after Sapphire. I always see people comparing the 2, we just love going to both, both different experiences, and staying on sight can't be beat. We live in NY and do a lot of driving, so being able to walk to a park or restaurant is huge for us! I wish I could find some pics of that sapphire suite! I'm away, I don't have to cook, clean or work, I'm happy



comparing BLT to SF  or WDW to U? Lol. 



saskdw said:


> It is tough to give that up after you become accustomed to it.



For: us, last minute decision, one night, exploring a new resort, to meet up with friends & HHN only...

it's perfect considering the price on a HHN night is only $20 more than CB and significantly lower than a Disney value resort; not to mention we'll back 4 days later for longer stay @ RP  woohoo



kbelle8995 said:


> My only complaint about Sapphire Falls is there is no Lazy River.    Can't wait to stay there In September.



CB not that far away on map.  Assume pool-hopping is still in play.  Not sure if you have to first walk past RP and back track or a shorter 'unofficial' option is available.


----------



## smidgy

I keep meaning to add: we LOVED the pillows!  I know this might sound silly to some, but we are fussy and we both thought they were great! and hubby hardly snored the entire stay (pillow typ is very important when it comes to snoring!  )


----------



## keishashadow

Yet another question

Does SF (or for that matter any onsite properties) accept Amazon pantry deliveries for guests?

Was going to ship one to Disney resort but don't want to deal with resort's convention center pickup/hours.


----------



## pcstang

We booked the king suite with my platinum upgrade for a quick 4 day trip. It was myself and 3 kids, who were already on my nerves. when we checked around 10 am the suite wasn't ready but the offered me the kids suite which was ready. It is slightly smaller than the king suite but I was told had a more nautical theme. I took it and was extremely happy with the resort overall. No issues, best I've ever been treated as a platinum member, fantastic interaction with staff and everyone loved the pool. I didn't eat at the resort except for at the pool which was good. Nicest boat dock area of all 4 resorts. Housekeeping was great and our room was always clean when we took afternoon breaks. I usually stay at Royal or Portofino but another family was meeting us at USO and they wanted to try out SF. I wouldn't give up express during busy times but it was slow and we managed without it. Not sure why there are all the bad reviews on TA. I've tried leaving a good review but the site keeps crashing when I'm typing. Summary, great property and recommend it if you are good without express.


----------



## pcstang

%5BURL=http://s1278.photobucket.com/user/fordkevin08/media/universal/701BF285-639D-496D-B894-34B0CB625356_zpsqhbntpp4.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Now Photobucket is acting up!


----------



## pcstang

I'll try again later.


----------



## pcstang

Still not working....


----------



## backformore

Beautiful photo!  please post more when you can!


----------



## keishashadow

pcstang said:


> We booked the king suite with my platinum upgrade for a quick 4 day trip. It was myself and 3 kids, who were already on my nerves. when we checked around 10 am the suite wasn't ready but the offered me the kids suite which was ready. It is slightly smaller than the king suite but I was told had a more nautical theme. I took it and was extremely happy with the resort overall. No issues, best I've ever been treated as a platinum member, fantastic interaction with staff and everyone loved the pool. I didn't eat at the resort except for at the pool which was good. Nicest boat dock area of all 4 resorts. Housekeeping was great and our room was always clean when we took afternoon breaks. I usually stay at Royal or Portofino but another family was meeting us at USO and they wanted to try out SF. I wouldn't give up express during busy times but it was slow and we managed without it. Not sure why there are all the bad reviews on TA. I've tried leaving a good review but the site keeps crashing when I'm typing. Summary, great property and recommend it if you are good without express.



Always nice to feel appreciated as a repeat customer.  Believe only 20 King suites, willing to take anything that has a bed when we arrive since HHN that night and out the door @ home that am before 3 am.  Not a napper but even laying down for a few hours will be appreciated at that point lol.

So many reviews mentioning 'you can't get there from here' as to things being so far apart & oddly situated by floor.  Is it really a major issue?  I've been in some big hotels (MGM specifically where you almost need a map).  SF really doesn't look crazy large to me.


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> Always nice to feel appreciated as a repeat customer.  Believe only 20 King suites, willing to take anything that has a bed when we arrive since HHN that night and out the door @ home that am before 3 am.  Not a napper but even laying down for a few hours will be appreciated at that point lol.
> 
> So many reviews mentioning 'you can't get there from here' as to things being so far apart & oddly situated by floor.  Is it really a major issue?  I've been in some big hotels (MGM specifically where you almost need a map).  SF really doesn't look crazy large to me.


No, it's not a big deal. It is slightly odd but not an issue. Main level is 4, pool is 2 and the boat dock is one which required a separate elevator. Some people just like to complain


----------



## pcstang

%5BURL=http://s1278.photobucket.com/user/fordkevin08/media/universal/1CF216EB-BE8D-494B-ACA2-FAF8525D8822_zpstrdwogjx.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Guess I'll have to get with our resident tech, bluer, to see what the deal is with the pictures not posting.


----------



## pcstang

%5BURL=http://s1278.photobucket.com/user/fordkevin08/media/universal/F9E83F67-42ED-4E14-8B54-E6A6A3670112_zpstdq4xelq.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
%5BURL=http://s1278.photobucket.com/user/f...ABBD-98471A60BF1C_zpstdnnhg6t.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## kbelle8995

keishashadow said:


> CB not that far away on map.  Assume pool-hopping is still in play.  Not sure if you have to first walk past RP and back track or a shorter 'unofficial' option is available.



We thought it was okay.  We had too issues bigger than the Lazy river.  Food options and the bathroom in the room.  We decided we like the vibe and the food selections at Cabana Bay better.  We tried it.  The resort itself was lovely.  But they need something else for food.  The Old Dutch Company was too limited.  We heard nothing but bad things about the sitdown restaurant.  And I couldn't get my sister into Strong Water.  Kept saying she didn't see anything that appealled to her.  We ended up going to CB for lunch one day.   We also had a great experience at Toothsome


----------



## backformore

kbelle8995 said:


> We thought it was okay.  We had too issues bigger than the Lazy river.  Food options and the bathroom in the room.  We decided we like the vibe and the food selections at Cabana Bay better.  We tried it.  The resort itself was lovely.  But they need something else for food.  The Old Dutch Company was too limited.  We heard nothing but bad things about the sitdown restaurant.  And I couldn't get my sister into Strong Water.  Kept saying she didn't see anything that appealled to her.  We ended up going to CB for lunch one day.   We also had a great experience at Toothsome


What did you hear about Amatista?  (the sit-down restaurant).  The only thing I have heard was from the Dis Unplugged guys, who had poor service the first day it was open, but thought the food was good.   I'm looking forward to eating at both Amatista and Strong Water, but most of the comments I've been able to find are like yours -  from people who didn't eat there.  The menus look really interesting, consistent with the overall theme of the resort.  Has anyone eaten there who has reviews of the food?

My confusion is people saying there are no options, when the Amatista menu has chicken, steak, fish, burgers, along with  Caribbean food.  What's not to like?


----------



## Ruth B

I assumed there would be lots of food reviews with people getting the $150 room credit to spend on food and non alcoholic drinks..... What are guest spending the credit on?


----------



## backformore

Ruth B said:


> I assumed there would be lots of food reviews with people getting the $150 room credit to spend on food and non alcoholic drinks..... What are guest spending the credit on?


good question.
We'll be there in a couple of weeks  - 2 rooms, so $300 in dining credit for 4 people.    The menus look interesting, Especially the tapas at Strong Water and the flatbreads at Amatista.  The breakfast buffet, I think is overpriced, but I always think breakfast buffets are a rip-off, I can't eat much in the morning (and then go on a roller coaster).   Otherwise, the prices are pretty consistent with Universal  restaurants. 
I've seen poor reviews, but again, biggest complaint was bad service, during the first week it was open.  Are people avoiding the SF restaurants based on that?  or is it the Caribbean food?


----------



## kbelle8995

backformore said:


> What did you hear about Amatista?  (the sit-down restaurant).  The only thing I have heard was from the Dis Unplugged guys, who had poor service the first day it was open, but thought the food was good.   I'm looking forward to eating at both Amatista and Strong Water, but most of the comments I've been able to find are like yours -  from people who didn't eat there.  The menus look really interesting, consistent with the overall theme of the resort.  Has anyone eaten there who has reviews of the food?
> 
> My confusion is people saying there are no options, when the Amatista menu has chicken, steak, fish, burgers, along with  Caribbean food.  What's not to like?



My sister puts a lot of faith in the unplugged team.  And if it's bad service than that's a big killer.  It will be sitting at a silent table while others brood over bad service.  No thanks.  Amatista was empty most of the time we were there.  Amatista also comes across very formal dining experience to me at least.  I would have liked more breakfast selections at Old Dutch Company.  I really love Jake's a good casual dining restaurant.  And I think that if we had stayed another night that's where we would have ended up for dinner at least.


----------



## macraven

I have been to a lot of the eateries the first week they have opened

Service was a continuing issue during that time period 

But once the place was open over a month, everything was improved tremendously 

Hoping that will be the trend at SFalls


----------



## pcstang




----------



## backformore

macraven said:


> I have been to a lot of the eateries the first week they have opened
> 
> Service was a continuing issue during that time period
> 
> But once the place was open over a month, everything was improved tremendously
> 
> Hoping that will be the trend at SFalls


I do hope so.  It's unexpected, as Ruth B posted, to not have any reviews of the SF restaurants, especially with the dining credits.  I hope people aren't avoiding Amatista based an opening day hiccups.
Also, the Dis Unplugged guys raved about the food at Strong Water.
I'd love to hear from anyone who ate at either Strong Water or Amatista.
The Dis Umplugged  review of Amatista is here: 



they liked the food, but the service was terrible, on the second day the resort was open.
I'm eager to hear if the service has improved.

And their longer SF review:  



has wonderful things to say about Strong Water and the Dhrum club (alcohol-infused LOLLIPOPS?!?!  I want one!)


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Ruth B said:


> I assumed there would be lots of food reviews with people getting the $150 room credit to spend on food and non alcoholic drinks..... What are guest spending the credit on?


  Our food credit didn't go quite as far as we imagined it would.

Before we went, I thought we'd try Amatista, but we didn't.

On arrival night, our flight was delayed.  We'd have gone there, but it was closed.  Strong Water was our only option.  It is my understanding there is a little overlap. The food we had was tasty, but portions were tiny.  I had the ceviche.  That was over $40 right there.

One day we had nachos by the pool. those were a bit greasy, but otherwise great. the portion was large enough that it didn't matter if a few chips were swimming in grease. They were about $15, plus gratuity.

first morning, we headed in for Early Entry, so no time to go buy water.  I bought one bottle in the DTC, and it was $5, I think.  Add coffee, a smoothie, and a banana, and there went another $35 or $40.

I think our credits basically covered that first snack, and our breakfasts. WE didnt' go for breakfasts because getting to the parks was a priority.

Overall, we were happy with the DTC, and the prices and offerings. In the afternoon/evening, they have a small assortment of hot items: two kinds of meat (sometimes in sauce), plantains, some sides like rice, a soup.  If you just got the meat, it was very reasonable- I want to say $7?  The soup was also very reasonable and delicious.  We spent beyond our credit there.

One night we stopped by the Orchid court at RP.  Citywalk had waits. Orchid Court serves sushi, seated us right away, and it was closer than SF.  It was late, we figured sushi would be quick.

Amatista looked okay, we read the menu over a few times. I didn't see any standouts.

Maybe next visit.

I would definitely return.


----------



## schumigirl

backformore said:


> I do hope so.  It's unexpected, as Ruth B posted, to not have any reviews of the SF restaurants, especially with the dining credits.  I hope people aren't avoiding Amatista based an opening day hiccups.
> Also, the Dis Unplugged guys raved about the food at Strong Water.
> I'd love to hear from anyone who ate at either Strong Water or Amatista.
> The Dis Umplugged  review of Amatista is here:
> 
> 
> 
> they liked the food, but the service was terrible, on the second day the resort was open.
> I'm eager to hear if the service has improved.



I wouldn't judge anything by first couple of weeks. They did have hiccups the first few weeks, but from what we have seen they are doing just fine now.

We ate at Amatista tonight and service was outstanding. Being honest the menu isn't our favourite but we enjoyed what we had. I had shrimp pineapple salad and DH had rotisserie chicken with fries and salad........we both had a cocktail from their selection......they were strong!

Food was lovely and well presented......and I couldn't fault the service from the minute we stepped in to the restaurant. I think we were $100 including gratuity.

We did plan to go to the rum bar, but it was heaving with a convention group.....will try that again another night as it has been recommended to us to have a few things including rum tastings. Food did look good there too.........


----------



## backformore

Glad to hear that things are looking up at Amatista. Thanks for your review, schumigirl!


----------



## LadyP

ETA: It sounds like the boats will be convenient. We are usually kind of cranky at the end of a long day and decide to walk when we can, rather than wait for a bus or boat . 
---------
Has everyone found that it's easiest to walk along Hollywood Blvd to Margaritaville to get to the park?  I saved a really cool map where someone drew in the route going through RPR but that doesn't seem as direct.

TIA!  Getting excited for our trip although we shouldn't be spending this money :{


----------



## backformore

We checked in today, and had problems.  We had booked through Universal, given the offer of, if we increased our stay to 4 days, we'd get $150 credit for food.  When we got the confirmation, it was not included, but they said it would be on our reservation.  We check in, and no, they had no record of the deal. The person at the desk didn't know anything about it.  I produced a paper copy of an email, she took it back to someone else, the reappeared and said they would give it to us. 
We booked two adjoining rooms. My son arrived first, he was able to get into his room before 3.  We arrived after 3, our room was not ready until 5:30. Adjoining rooms, under the same reservation! 

And we've been on the phone three times trying to access the free WiFi.  Still not working.


----------



## TraceyL

I checked in yesterday. Room was ready when I arrived - about 4-30.  verified the dining credit was on my account, it wasn't but that was fixed in a matter of seconds without me having to provide emails.
Staff have been lovely.
Rooms are clean and the beds comfy. 
Wifi works well for me and has done with no issues.  
Food options are a little limited in house.
Transport when it rains like it has done tonight is a problem. Lines for the one shuttle every half hour (shared) were crazy when I got to citywalk about 8pm.
The pool is ok. Plenty of loungers - the nodding life guards are mesmerising lol!


----------



## schumigirl

We have just returned to RPR after an evening at Strongwater Tavern in SF.............

Food was excellent..........had a few choices and all were gorgeous. Service was exceptional. 

There was a queue of around 30 people at one point to get in, it was busy but we were lucky getting seats at the bar just after 7.30pm.

So, can thoroughly recommend both Amatista restaurant and Strongwater Tavern for both food, drinks and service.............


----------



## tony67

Question for those who stayed at sapphire over the last two weekends.

How did you find the parks without express pass...the one thing that has kept me from staying at Sapphire this year was the lack of express pass...but I am thinking next year I may skip RPR and do Sapphire since I am a single rider anyway and my main reason for staying is HHN.   
Still I spend the day in the parks and there are a few rides where it helped no doubt...but I can always get to the park at opening to do something like Kong.

Any input on this would be appreciated.


----------



## TraceyL

tony67 said:


> Question for those who stayed at sapphire over the last two weekends.
> 
> How did you find the parks without express pass...the one thing that has kept me from staying at Sapphire this year was the lack of express pass...but I am thinking next year I may skip RPR and do Sapphire since I am a single rider anyway and my main reason for staying is HHN.
> Still I spend the day in the parks and there are a few rides where it helped no doubt...but I can always get to the park at opening to do something like Kong.
> 
> Any input on this would be appreciated.



Solo here at the moment.  Single rider is working just fine.  Haven't ridden Kong yet but will do it at opening another day.


----------



## backformore

We are back, and I did want to report about Sapphire falls. this is an update of info I had posted in another thread last week:
First - the resort is GORGEOUS.   Cool color scheme, blues and white, the pool are is great, the waterfalls very nice, the rooms are pretty.   All in all a very nice look to the place, inside and out.
We had two rooms booked, for Husband and me, and an adjoining room for our grown sons.    One son traveled from another state, he got there first, was able to check in to their room around 3PM.
   Our  room was adjoining, he opened the connecting door, and the other room was not cleaned.   When we arrived, we checked our bags.  Then when we found our son, we decided to get the bags and put them in the boys' room for now.   That was a it of a hassle, the guys in charge of the bags, once they took them, were reluctant to give them up before our room was ready - but we insisted. 

Our room wasn't ready until about 5:30.  Kind of a pain, since check-in was 4, but we hung out in the adjoining room for a bit, then walked around to see the resort. 
I didn't understand how adjoining rooms wouldn't be cleaned at the same time. 

At check-in, they had no record of the $150 food credit. ($300, actually)    We had extended our stay from 3 nights to 4 because of the food credit.  A few weeks prior, I called to confirm the reservation, and they confirmed that we had the food credit for both rooms.   At check in, they didn't know about it.   I was able to produce the email, the clerk went to talk to a manager, who approved the credit. 
We gave credit cards for each room, the procedure for using the room keys to charge back to the room, then have the credit applied at check-out, were explained. 
Monday, my son tried to charge to his room - nope.  Not allowed. later that same day, the boys went to Hard Rock Café and they were not allowed to charge to the room.  Ok, no big deal, since it went on the credit card anyway, they used credit cards.  We went to the desk, they said it was fixed.   Guess what?  It wasn't.  We could charge to our room, the boys could not charge to theirs. And there was no record of the $150 food credit for their room, only for ours.    A manager got involved, said she would fix it . She added the food credit to their room, again.   The thing is, the boys couldn't even charge in the hotel, so the $150 food credit was not being used, even though the hotel desk staff said it was fixed.

THe staff were all very nice, apologetic, polite, etc.    They just didn't know how to fix the problem.  Well, they said they knew how, but it didn't get fixed until our third day. 
At Check-out, we waited in line, not using express check-out since we wanted to make sure the problems had been addressed.   There was a long line at the check-in/check-out desk.  There are a total of 10 stations to use, each with a computer, but of the 10, only two were open.  People in line were grumbling because of the wait.  This was between 10 and 11 AM.  Since check-out is 11, they should be prepared, and have more than 2 people working the front desk.
To summarize - great hotel, great people working there.  But they haven't worked out all the bugs yet, and checking in and out  were not seamless. There shouldn't be a problem getting a food credit if you are offered it when you book the rooms.   We got some explanation about how Universal resorts made the reservation, not Loews - but that was just passing the buck.   If I book with a deal that I get food credit, the reservation on the computer should have that info.   From overhearing other guests, I conclude that we were not the only ones with this issue.

restaurants in a separate post.


----------



## backformore

Sapphire falls restaurants:

*Drhum club* - it's a pool bar,  drinks were OK, I liked the Colada drink that had rum and Kahlua. It was pre-mixed, comes  out of a machine   THe bartenders were friendly and talkative, we didn't eat there, just had a few drinks.

*Strong Water Tavern* -  fantastic! Beautiful place, big tv to watch sports if you want, staff are knowledgeable and friendly.   If you don't know what to order, they will make suggestions.   Drinks were very good, hand-crafted cocktails, all made with fresh fruit juices, very tasty.  We didn't do the rum tasting.   The MaiTais were a favorite, I also liked a drink I had with passionfruit juice, I don't recall the name.   We ate there twice, sampled a number of the tapas.  We had chicken, seafood, pork, beef, and veggie.    All the dishes were beautifully arranged and delicious.   2 to 3 dishes per person is about right for dinner, maybe more if you sit a while and drink.   This place was never crowded, the service was very attentive and friendly.  Our favorite place in the resort.  It was never crowded, I can't figure out why, it is outstanding. 

*Dutch Trading Company  *- we got coffee here some mornings, grabbed some snacks our first day, and once got some baked goods.  Everything was fine, a bit over-priced, but adequate.  They also have soup and a few sandwiches, we didn't have any. There's a counter you can sit at, but most people were getting stuff to-go.

*Amatista - * this place has issues.   Biggest problem is that the staff don't seem to know how to get guests seated and served.  We had a late dinner there once, it was good, we had breakfast there twice, my husband went alone for breakfast once. 
The issues - we walk in, more than half the tables are unoccupied.  The host says we have to wait for a table, they are cleaning up the tables.   About 5 other groups are also waiting.  3 staff members are at the hostess stand, one is in charge of taking names, the other 2 lead guests to the tables and get things started.   But they are all waiting for the one person who is cleaning and clearing tables, one at a time. Waiting 15 minutes for a table in a busy restaurant is no problem.  BUT -   15 minutes waiting for a half-empty restaurant to figure out how to get tables turned over to the next guests is a little crazy. I could count 8 empty tables, and I couldn't see all the restaurant from where I was standing. 
There were similar problems every time we ate there.   Such a big resort, and the one restaurant was never crowded - but there was always a wait to be seated.   When my husband went alone, it was early morning, he didn't wait to be seated, but sat for 15 minutes before a server came to the table. Overalll,  It seemed like there were probably enough staff, they just didn't have a system that was working.  There was no sense of urgency, staff seemed very laid back, like there was no hurry to serve anyone, and the staff were standing around waiting for each one to do their individual jobs. They need to hire someone from  an IHOP or Denny's to teach the staff a system to get tables cleared  and guests seated.  Or hire people who have actually worked in restaurants before.

At dinner, I loved the pork flatbread pizza. 
At breakfast, I wasn't hungry enough for a $22 buffet, so we ordered off the menu.  That is a mistake. The special Caribbean French toast was $13, but juice and coffee are $4 each, so the buffet is a much better deal.  The French toast was a TINY portion.   I liked the pineapple topping, but it was seriously  like 4 French toast "sticks", ONE slice of French toast, cut in four pieces.  Like I said, I wasn't very hungry, I'm not a big breakfast eater, but normally a serving of French toast is 4 slices of bread, not just one.   

The next day we had the buffet, which was decent.  bacon, sausage, eggs, an omelet station, pastries, yogurt, fruit,  muffins and croissants, bagels, cereal, oatmeal, some frittatas. nothing outstanding, but everything was good.   coffee and juice were included in the price.  Unless you just want a bagel or oatmeal, get the buffet.  Eggs are $12, so with coffee and juice, it's practically the same price for the buffet anyway.


----------



## tricky1

Back from a 7 day  stay at Sapphire Falls, Had a great time. The hotel
is beautiful, easy to find your way around. Loved the room. We were in the 
hospitality suite. upgraded from Sapphire Falls guest services.


----------

